# What to do with NOF items?



## TargetMcFly (Apr 19, 2021)

Specifically items with absolutely no description or DPCI number, and not online items. I remember doing rewraps for these years ago but how is it done now? Where is the rewrap option if there's any. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

If they came on the truck, it may take a few days to show up in the system.


----------



## azure (Apr 19, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Specifically items with absolutely no description or DPCI number, and not online items. I remember doing rewraps for these years ago but how is it done now? Where is the rewrap option if there's any. Thanks!


I think they got rid of rewrap some reason. I recommend trying to find it in the target app because not all items appear when searched in myday or mywork. Don’t waste too much time trying to find it though. If you can’t find it wait a few days to see if it gets added and see if anybody else can find it and if nobody can find a very similar item and defect it as that or just put it in salvage. I know your not supposed to do that but not much else you can do.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 19, 2021)

The Rewrap function is now an icon on the search page of myDay. Scan the item and there will be an icon that says Markdown. This will rewrap an item.

Alternately, you can scan the item in myWork and select Defect. A message will pop up asking to Remove from Store Inventory or to Defect the item. Selecting Remove from Store Inventory will remove the item and it can then be placed on a salvage pallet.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Apr 19, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> The Rewrap function is now an icon on the search page of myDay. Scan the item and there will be an icon that says Markdown. This will rewrap an item.
> 
> Alternately, you can scan the item in myWork and select Defect. A message will pop up asking to Remove from Store Inventory or to Defect the item. Selecting Remove from Store Inventory will remove the item and it can then be placed on a salvage pallet.



Thanks! I'll try the markdown option on myday. I tried on mywork, but I don't think there was a defect option on mywork when I scanned the item. It just says item not on file.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Apr 21, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> The Rewrap function is now an icon on the search page of myDay. Scan the item and there will be an icon that says Markdown. This will rewrap an item.
> 
> Alternately, you can scan the item in myWork and select Defect. A message will pop up asking to Remove from Store Inventory or to Defect the item. Selecting Remove from Store Inventory will remove the item and it can then be placed on a salvage pallet.



Ok I checked today and there is no markdown button on NOF item. Only option is to report the item with DPCI. Tried connecting to a portable printer first but that didn't help either. Still can't find a way to rewrap. RIP inventory.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 21, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Ok I checked today and there is no markdown button on NOF item. Only option is to report the item with DPCI. Tried connecting to a portable printer first but that didn't help either. Still can't find a way to rewrap. RIP inventory.


I had a stack of knit gloves that came up NOF last year. Some weird brand I didn't recognize. Searched online, nothing, waited for a while and they never showed up in the system. Finally I just bundled them together with an elastic and a note that said Not in System and put them in the damage bin at Guest Services. No idea what happened to them after that. My guess is they ended up in Salvage.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 21, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Ok I checked today and there is no markdown button on NOF item. Only option is to report the item with DPCI. Tried connecting to a portable printer first but that didn't help either. Still can't find a way to rewrap. RIP inventory.


Happened to me just today.  No markdown option, no upcoming POG for it.  When I checked with the TM who sorts those repacks, she didn't recognize as something that came in recently, so who knows how long it'd been hanging out in the BR.  Best guess from a TL is that it was missed when it went salvage.
Used the defect function in MyWork to salvage it out as NOF to remove it from inventory.
And then I was given something that came in today's OTC repacks that had gone salvage after the last transition.  Thanks, DC!


----------



## Tynumber5 (Apr 21, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Happened to me just today.  No markdown option, no upcoming POG for it.  When I checked with the TM who sorts those repacks, she didn't recognize as something that came in recently, so who knows how long it'd been hanging out in the BR.  Best guess from a TL is that it was missed when it went salvage.
> Used the defect function in MyWork to salvage it out as NOF to remove it from inventory.
> And then I was given something that came in today's OTC repacks that had gone salvage after the last transition.  Thanks, DC!


Also try scanning it under price change. Had something similar with some bottled water today that a coworker was having issues with. Couldn't use markdown and was NOF. Scanning it under price change showed it to be missed salvage and allowed us to donate it.


----------



## SamSepiol (Apr 22, 2021)

So not on file cannot be rewrapped or defected because we wouldn't be able to process anything without a DPCI or TCIN.

If the item is not Not on Plano or 'not legal' at your store you should still be able to do a defective or potentially a markdown? (TBH I'm not sure if myDay Markdowns are allowed on non-legal items)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 22, 2021)

Target plus items should taken to your receiver


----------



## TargetMcFly (Apr 22, 2021)

SamSepiol said:


> So not on file cannot be rewrapped or defected because we wouldn't be able to process anything without a DPCI or TCIN.
> 
> If the item is not Not on Plano or 'not legal' at your store you should still be able to do a defective or potentially a markdown? (TBH I'm not sure if myDay Markdowns are allowed on non-legal items)



I can't defect nor mark it down. I guess Target just wants us to trash it or sell it with no barcode? There not giving us much of an option here.


----------



## SamSepiol (Apr 22, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> I can't defect nor mark it down. I guess Target just wants us to trash it or sell it with no barcode? There not giving us much of an option here.


If you scan it, and myDay says "idk wtf this is" that is what the 'report item' is for. (Though I don't think this is in myDay in all stores yet) still in myWork though. The report item will ask you for some info about the item, like department and DPCI (if by random chance you know what it is).

I think myDay's "report item" will also prompt for pictures of the item to make the item-setup process significantly faster.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 22, 2021)

Unless it's an item that I know exists in the store and has just somehow gotten dissociated from its DPCI, or we have a whole box of them or something (rather than just a one-off in reshop) I just chuck it in salvage. Ain't nobody got time to be a detective these days.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 22, 2021)

SamSepiol said:


> If you scan it, and myDay says "idk wtf this is" that is what the 'report item' is for. (Though I don't think this is in myDay in all stores yet) still in myWork though. The report item will ask you for some info about the item, like department and DPCI (if by random chance you know what it is).
> 
> I think myDay's "report item" will also prompt for pictures of the item to make the item-setup process significantly faster.


There should be a fast track version of it if you know the DPCI. happens with online items that sometimes the upc gets unlinked from dpci somehow.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 23, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> I can't defect nor mark it down. I guess Target just wants us to trash it or sell it with no barcode? There not giving us much of an option here.


You can use the old My Work function.  There's a "not on file" option in the reasons for defecting something.  Can't remember exactly the order of what comes up when, but it asks if you just want to remove the item from store inventory or if it's actually defective.  I've been able to salvage out things that got missed or that were sent to us by mistake.


----------



## azure (Apr 23, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> You can use the old My Work function.  There's a "not on file" option in the reasons for defecting something.  Can't remember exactly the order of what comes up when, but it asks if you just want to remove the item from store inventory or if it's actually defective.  I've been able to salvage out things that got missed or that were sent to us by mistake.


You can’t get to the screen unless you find that item tho. The upc may not match the DPCI.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 24, 2021)

SamSepiol said:


> If you scan it, and myDay says "idk wtf this is" that is what the 'report item' is for. (Though I don't think this is in myDay in all stores yet) still in myWork though. The report item will ask you for some info about the item, like department and DPCI (if by random chance you know what it is).
> 
> I think myDay's "report item" will also prompt for pictures of the item to make the item-setup process significantly faster.


I think these types of items have no DPCI. Usually just a ticket with a barcode to scan, and literally nothing comes up on the screen but Item Not Found and Report, and yes report requires a DPCI. It's basically like scanning a barcode from another store - the item does not exist in our system or on our website.


----------



## SamSepiol (Apr 24, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I think these types of items have no DPCI. Usually just a ticket with a barcode to scan, and literally nothing comes up on the screen but Item Not Found and Report, and yes report requires a DPCI. It's basically like scanning a barcode from another store - the item does not exist in our system or on our website.


The 'requires dpci to report' I believe changes with the myDay report screen. I think it changes to an optional field that can take in just Dept num (or best guess) or dpci if the UPC has just come detached. 

As I said earlier you will also be able to provide pictures soon so that will make it even easier for the HQ team and the merchants to get the item data corrected. 

And a plus side here, is in 99% of cases we only need to fix this data once and it's fixed for all stores.


----------

